# Loading up on calories before the PE



## ipswitch (Jul 11, 2010)

I suppose it's good to load up on calories the night before the PE and to have a hearty breakfast because in essence you're running an 8 hour marathon.

Any breakfast or diet recommendations from anyone?

PS: I recommend you avoid those 5-hour energy drinks, they suck.


----------



## Phalanx (Jul 12, 2010)

First of all: think of the PE exam as a long day at work instead of a marathon. Your meals immediately preceeding the exam shouldn't be anything out of the ordinary. If you tend to eat snacks all day, then take along a few things to eat. As a side note, don't take anything with loud wrappers; i.e. Sun Chips in the compostable bag.

Although it won't guarantee success for you, here's the strategy that worked for me. I drank one beer (Fat Tire I believe) for good luck the night before the exam. On the day of the exam, I had a bowl of cereal for breakfast and a sandwich with fruit for lunch. Immediately following the exam, I cracked open a beer in the parking lot with a few other guys and celebrated the end of a long day.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 12, 2010)

Someone once said that a dosen eggs does a body good on the day of the exam.....


----------



## Supe (Jul 12, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> Someone once said that a dosen eggs does a body good on the day of the exam.....



I think that's for the P-U exam, not the PE.


----------



## MechGuy (Jul 12, 2010)

ipswitch said:


> I suppose it's good to load up on calories the night before the PE and to have a hearty breakfast because in essence you're running an 8 hour marathon.
> Any breakfast or diet recommendations from anyone?
> 
> PS: I recommend you avoid those 5-hour energy drinks, they suck.



The PE exam is not like running a marathon whatsoever. As others have said, just eat what you would normally eat. Sleep is most important, so if you have to drive a ways to get to your testing site, I recommend getting a hotel closer to the testing site so you can get rest and don't have to wake up earlier then necessary.


----------



## EDISON_NY (Jul 12, 2010)

Avoid chocolate pudding (fast snacks) specially if you have an empty stomache. I did that on my FE and had to go to the bathroom 3 times during the exam, the funny thing I did pass the FE after all of that .


----------



## mark.herrmann (Jul 12, 2010)

I took snacks and water into both tests, but the pace is so quick that I really didn't need anything but the water. I specifically remember working for about 3 hours straight during the morning of the PE, and realizing that it felt like about 30 minutes had passed. I was so focused that I didn't feel hungry. I'm always thirsty, thought.

As other people have stated, the night before is most important. A good night's sleep and proper hydration are paramount. Eat a protein-heavy breakfast, and refuel during the 60 minute lunch period, and you're golden.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 12, 2010)

A good night's sleep is important... For me, I can function the day after a night of zero sleep, but the next day I'm a zombie.

I knew this going into the exam. Two nights before the April exam I popped some sleepy time meds and zonked. I took the next day off (day before the exam).

The night before the exam, I ate a great dinner, felt relaxed and went to bed between 10 and 11. No sleep although I didn't feel nervous. It was just the run-up to the exam and the pressure I guess. Anyway, rather than fight it and stress, I banked on the sleep the night before. Watched an all night movie got up early and went to a diner. I had a side of english muffins and hash browns which I really didn't want. I brought a thermos of my own coffee because I drink it weak and didn't want to trip out on caffeine. I felt OK during the test, but I did need to drink a few Mtn Dews during the morning and afternoon. I also had some ice T at lunch.. Simple sandwich lunch and chips..

Good Luck

I fortunately passed 1st attempt. Felt wiped out the next day.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 19, 2010)

I would suggest loading up on Taco Bell for breakfast the morning of the exam. Should help give you plenty of room to work and will keep those pesky proctors away.

Seriously, one thing to do is make a dry run to the exam site the day before if you can. I was on my way to the exam and all of a sudden the road was closed due to construction and they had a 5 mile, 25m.p.h. detour in place. I was sweating bullets because I was already running a little bit later than I had planned, but I ended up making it to the exam just in time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 19, 2010)

> I would suggest loading up on Taco Bell for breakfast the morning of the exam. Should help give you plenty of room to work and will keep those pesky proctors away.


A couple of hot dogs from the local gas station also go well. I suggest getting several of them. Have two before the test, and leave the others in your car. Keep them out in the sun so they stay warm. Finish them off at lunch.


----------



## chall (Jul 20, 2010)

I do recommend the hotel closer to the test site. I got one even though I was only about a 30-35 minute drive away. You just can't tell what idiots will be on the road causing some accident. Be careful about booking a hotel before receiving your exam authorization. TN had the exam at one location for Oct. 2009, and then changed the site location for April, 2010.

The dry run to the test site is very helpful. If possible, make the drive at the same time that you will actually be driving the morning of the exam.

Food:

I ate light the nights before the exam both times I took the exam. I ate muffins or granola bars for breakfast with a some juice. I avoided the coffee. I packed sandwich and chips lunches both times.

You are your best judge about what works best with your body. If you can load up on calories and not have to worry about running off to the restroom during the exam, so be it.

My only recommendation is to eat and drink so that you won't be having to use the restroom during the exam.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 20, 2010)

chall said:


> My only recommendation is to eat and drink so that you won't be having to use the restroom during the exam.


Good call. They usually station 2-3 proctors in each restroom during the exam. When they say you are not allowed to make any marks on paper besides the exam booklet, that includes toilet paper.

Choose wisely.


----------



## lisfs (Apr 14, 2016)

RIP - VTEnviro said:


> Good call. They usually station 2-3 proctors in each restroom during the exam. When they say you are not allowed to make any marks on paper besides the exam booklet, that includes toilet paper.
> 
> Choose wisely.


I can't stop laughing.  Tomorrow is the big day for me.  I hope to NOT laugh so hard during the exam. However, I'll try thinking of these remarks on my drive home after the exam to recover from that huge headache I'll have.   Thanks for the laughs and keep them coming!


----------



## Doyee5 (May 10, 2016)

I ate no breakfast, and a small dinner the night before. Didn't wanna have to use the restroom during the test.


----------

